# Yuri on ICE



## quietfire

What do you think about this piano piece?






I really like this piece, it reminds me of Chopin, but has its own style. I think it is a difficult piece as you have to play consistently, clearly and evenly throughout the whole piece. Fingering and varying rhythms may be tricky. Getting it at a fast tempo can also prove challenging.

This is actually a piece from an anime about ice skating lol.


----------



## Pugg

> Fingering and varying rhythms may be tricky. Getting it at a fast tempo can also prove challenging.


Technique is there but the piece becomes interesting when the strings sets in.


----------

